# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  forum jual koi

## 3as

para moderator/administrator, I punya usul gimana kalau forum ini di bagi 2 aja boss.........
FORUM JUAL KOI , satu lagi FORUM JUAL PERLENGKAPAN PEMELIHARAAN IKAN/KOLAM.
TRIMS

----------


## showa

hehehehe

terima kasih utk sarannya coba nanti kita diskusikan.

----------


## bang2

Bener om, saya dukung, bisa sekalian jadi media iklan dan biar kois forum tambah ramai.

----------


## h3ln1k

pastilah itu ane juga setuju   ::

----------


## matteogiuberto

saya setuju bngt bos  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Saya bukan moderator/administrator.. tapi ikut setuju boleh ya oom Trias...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## 3as

> Saya bukan moderator/administrator.. tapi ikut setuju boleh ya oom Trias...


boleh om,
saya kan cuma rakyat,,,,cuman bisa usul aja  ::   ::   ::

----------


## abahnasr

aye juge setuju.... :P

----------


## Glenardo

sepakat demi kemajuan forum..

----------


## matteogiuberto

Setuju !

----------


## budidjo

ada usul nih, apa dipisah sekalin aja? kayak di fotografer.net, karena terlalu banyak yg jualan, trs dipisah ke bursa.fotografer.net.

----------


## TSA

Saya sangat setuju selama masih ada hubungan langsung dengan KOI. (jangan sampe identitas KOI nya luntur) ...........

Tsa

----------

